# Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
neuerdings werden im Büro nicht gerade günstige Sachen geklaut. Es wurden bereits ein MacBook, Samsung S3, SSD Festplatten und TFT Monitore entwendet. Alles unauffindbar. Jetzt dachte ich mir, eine Art Wanze oder irgend etwas wo mit man die Sachen Orten kann zu kaufen den das Handy hat mal mir gehört :angry: Als Lockmittel soll eine Laptoptasche dienen wo ein Schloss dran ist. Natürlich verwanzt. Es ist bestimmt weg, wenn man es 2 Stunden an einer ruhigeren stelle  liegen lässt. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob sowas rechtlich in Ordnung ist und wie viel so etwas kostet. Rechtlich müsste es ja in Ordnung sein, da es ja meine Laptoptasche ist. 
Fbrauche dringend eure Hilfe 
MfF Robert


----------



## godfather22 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ortungswanzen oder so was kenn ich jetzt nicht. Stell doch einfach ne Kamera auf. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es mit so einer wanze ganz schön lange dauert, bis man eine rechtliche Grundlage geschaffen hat um den Dieb zu überführen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Du meinst wohl eher einen Peilsender bzw GPS Ortung. Sowas in der Art?


----------



## Fragazoid (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

hi,
meine frau ist zwar nur polizistin, sie meint aber, du machst dich eventuell strafbar wenn du den dieb selber stellst.das verwanzen generell ist strafbar wenn eine person in die privatsphäre einer anderen person, ohne deren wissen eindringt. auch die polizei braucht die genehmigung einer staatsanwaltschaft
das verwanzen deines eigentums, was du durchaus darfst, ist heikel, weil man dir unterstellen kann, absichtlich jemanden eine falle gestellt zu haben, stichwort mobbing am arbeitsplatz zum beispiel. wenn du den dieb ausfindig gemacht hast, solltest du zuerst und sofort die polizei informieren, die dann den täter eventuell in flagranti stellen kann... schwierig wenn man den kollegen gut kennt oder sogar befreundet ist, aber nur so bist du auch auf der sicheren seite....
spionageartikel bekommst du zb. spyworld24.org

gruss


----------



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

Danke schonmal für die genannten Peilsender.

Werde die Woche noch mal zur Polizei gehen und genauer nachfragen ob und wie genau man sowas machen kann. Bei Appel gibt es ja auch diese bereits Installierte Software zum Orten von "verlorenden" Sachen. Vielleicht ist das ha der Schlüssel als Grund nicht "Dieb Orten" anzugeben sondern verlorenen Gegenstand wieder finden anzugeben. 

Danke


----------



## Pikus (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Leg doch einfach ein iPhone in die Laptoptasche, dann hat sich das mit dem Orten erledigt. 
Android FTW!


----------



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

Davins Theorie schrieb:
			
		

> Leg doch einfach ein iPhone in die Laptoptasche, dann hat sich das mit dem Orten erledigt.
> Android FTW!



Das wüsste ich aber ^^ Nachher ist das auch noch weg. Außerdem hab ich ja keins. Nunja, also eher gesagt überhaupt gar keins mehr


----------



## AeroX (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Ich hab letztens den Pearl Katalog bekommen, da sind jede menge kameras usw. drinne.


----------



## Lexx (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Das gibts so ein Salz, das bei Schweisskontakt die Haut blau färbt und mehrere Tage 
nicht abgeht.. die Verfärbung.. erst wenn sich die Haut häutet. 

Ist dabei aber vollkommen ungefährlich, geruch- und farblos und leicht zu bekommen.
Mir fällt nur bei Gott nicht die Bezeichnung ein. Ein Chemiebewandter weiß sicherlich bescheid. 
(Für die Wiener: der "Neuber" hat's.. )

An geeigneter Stelle ein präpariertes Stück Hardware platzieren und dann beobachten, 
wer blaue (oder wunde) Hände hat oder gar mit Handschuhen rumläuft.


----------



## joasas (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Klär sowas mit der Rechtsabteilung ab. Schon mal über eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt nachgedacht? Dann macht die Polizei den Rest. Könnte es vieleicht sein dass ein Mitarbeiter das Zeug ins Lager stellt und dort nicht verbucht und ihr es schlichtweg nicht mehr findet?


----------



## Trolli91 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Mal zum Thema Kamera:
Peilsender sind wegen Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung verboten, Kameras aber erlaubt? So ganz würde das aber nicht passen 
Anzeige gegen unbekannt empfinde ich ehrlichgesagt auch als das Beste...


----------



## joasas (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Mitarbeiter darf man nicht einfach mal so mit Kamera überwachen (wer das einfach mal macht hat viel Vergnügen mit dem Betriebsrat). Man könnte auch einfach ansprechen dass es in letzter Zeit wiederholt zu Diebstahl kam und wenn das nicht aufhört wird die Polzei eingeschaltet. Das sollte reichen, die meisten dürften dann nichts mehr stehlen bzw. das Risiko eingehen beobachtet werden zu können.


----------



## El-Pucki (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Lass die Finger davon einfach eine Kamera aufzustellen oder einen Sender irgendwo anzubringen, da machste Dir selber nur Ärger mit. Euer Chef müsste das anleiern und dann entweder zur Polizei oder einer Detektei, die wissen was rechtlich gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Jepp so war auch eher gemeint mit so einem Sender per Detektei oder so, und das man sich im Vorfeld kundig macht sollte ja selbstverständlich sein. Vielleicht wäre eine elektronische Sicherung noch eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Ansisch müsste man jedes Handy das an ist orten können!
Entdweder über die Funkzellen oder über GPS, da braucht man nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## godfather22 (14. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ansisch müsste man jedes Handy das an ist orten können!
> Entdweder über die Funkzellen oder über GPS, da braucht man nicht mehr dazu.



Aber wer schlau ist setzt es so schnell wie möglich in den Werkszustand zurück und vertickt es auf ebay.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich war jetzt bei der Polizei. Mir wurde gesagt das ich eine Tasche mit Peilsender hinstellen kann wo ich will da es aus meine Tasche ist. Ich könne meine Sachen ja Orten. Wenn die Tasche entwendet wird, kann ich sie auch Orten und dort hin fahren allerdings den Typen nich darauf Ansprechen das er meine Tasche geklaut hat, dass währe wohl Rufmord?! 
Naja, also schwachsinnig mit den Peilsender.
Hab jetzt auch eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt gemacht. Mal guckten was es bringt. 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Da sollte man dann ja auch die Ordnungshüter rufen und denen den Sachverhalt schildern


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Da sollte man dann ja auch die Ordnungshüter rufen und denen den Sachverhalt schildern



Aber ich hätte dann wohl keine Beweise den als Beweis zählt das Orten nicht. Somit würde ich mich strafbar machen. Das soll mal einer verstehen


----------



## joasas (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

GPS Daten können wie so vieles zu einfach gefälscht werden. Woher will der Richter wissen dass die SMS von Peilsender kam und nicht von einem Strohmann?


----------



## HonkeyCJ (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt bei der Polizei. Mir wurde gesagt das ich eine Tasche mit Peilsender hinstellen kann wo ich will da es aus meine Tasche ist. Ich könne meine Sachen ja Orten. Wenn die Tasche entwendet wird, kann ich sie auch Orten und dort hin fahren allerdings den Typen nich darauf Ansprechen das er meine Tasche geklaut hat, dass währe wohl Rufmord?!
> Naja, also schwachsinnig mit den Peilsender.
> Hab jetzt auch eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt gemacht. Mal guckten was es bringt.
> 
> MfG



Leider wird das garnichts bringen. Anzeige gegen unbekannt werden nahezu immer eingestellt und dienen eher für Statistikzwecke.


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Moin,

Sender und Cam´s sind schonmal nicht Empfehlenswert.
Die fragen möcht ich bei der Polizei nicht beantworten wie und warum wissen Sie das er es ist usw.
Ansonsten hättest ja gleich nach,auf frischer Tat ertappen die Polizei gerufen oder wolltest noch ein Deal Rausschlagen.Eigentum und Schweigegeld 
( was unter anderm Erpressung wär ) 

Eine Anzeige auf unbekannt machen,ob das was bringt steht in den Sternen. 

Könntest dich bei einer Detektei schlau machen,fragen kostet da sicher nix.

Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Ich glaube kaum, dass es verboten ist!
Das wäre doch absoluter nonsens 
Ich kann mein Smartphone auch per Software orten, wenn es geklaut wird und das ist auch nicht strafbar.
Mit dem Eigentum kann man wohl machen was man will.


----------



## Metalic (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*



HonkeyCJ schrieb:


> Leider wird das garnichts bringen. Anzeige gegen unbekannt werden nahezu immer eingestellt und dienen eher für Statistikzwecke.



Bist du dir sicher? Ich meine da wurde ja ordentlich was an Wert gestohlen? Müssten doch mehrere Tausend Euro sein?! Es kostet ja nichts. Würde auch eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen und alle Personen die in dem Büro in Gange sind als Zeugen benennen. Glaube ja selber auch, dass die Aussichten eher schlecht sind, aber was nichts kostet schadet doch auch nicht.

Sind Abends vielleicht Reinigungskräfte in dem Büro unterwegs? Ich kenne das von Messen auf denen ich des Öfteren arbeite. Abends wenn die Besucher weg sind und das Reinigungspersonal rein gelassen wird verschwindet sehr oft etwas. Will nicht sagen, dass die Leute alle stehlen. Aber teilweise mache sie es so dreist, dass man sie dabei beobachten kann. Am schlimmsten ist es in Hamburg. Ich glaube dort machen Abends die Leute aus dem Gefängnis sauber um sich ein paar Euro zu verdienen.


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Das stimmt schon.
Anzeigen gegen Unbekannt verlaufen meistens im Sand. 
Der Aufwand wäre da viel zu groß.
Solche Ermittlungen kosten ja auch Geld.
Ich denke mal, dass das zu mindestens sehr unwarscheinlich ist, dass da etwas passiert.


----------



## MiToKo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*

Anzeige gegen Unbekannt sollte man auf jeden Fall stellen, da man sonst auch Probleme mit der Versicherung kriegen kann(wenn es versichert war).


----------



## Hardware_hunter (20. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben Ihn  Jemand hat gesehen wie er etwas mitgehen lassen hat. Naja bis die Sachen wieder auftauchen dauert es noch ein bisschen 

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Festplatte (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Ortungswanze oder ähnliches benötigt*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Wir haben Ihn  Jemand hat gesehen wie er etwas mitgehen lassen hat. Naja bis die Sachen wieder auftauchen dauert es noch ein bisschen
> 
> Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


 
Das ist doch schön zu hören!


----------

